# Freelancing - how long does it take?!



## pinkvanilla (Oct 21, 2009)

I've had myself available for freelance for about a month (which isn't long at all, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Last weekend I did a TFP shoot, and at this stage I have another one scheduled for some time in November.

I know getting myself out there is going to take a while, but how long is a realistic expectation? I have a website (need to add more photos to it!) and I've got business cards coming soon.

Aside from people contacting me for bridal or photographic work, is there anything I can do to market myself more for paid work?

I do plan on doing a lot more TFP work as it's great for my portfolio, but I don't want to be doing it forever


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 21, 2009)

you should DEFINETELY look into doing youtube videos. 

not only is it so much fun, but you're putting yourself out there and your talent, without shoving it down peoples throats too much lol do you know what I mean? It's free, you're broadcasting your skills and talent to people all over the world. Girl if you get well known enough people will pay you to travel whereever they are, just to get their makeup done by you. And if you want to stay local you will still be appealing to people who live near you. Good luck to you on your journey to success


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That reminds me, someone else the other day told me to do YouTube vids too lol. I'll definitely look into it!


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey pinkvanilla!  How did your first TFP go?

I can only talk from my experience, but I've been studying makeup since August and I've done 2 TFP shoots (with another 5 booked in the next 4 weeks).  My aim is to get 8-10 AMAZING photos for my portfolio before I even consider getting paid for it.  Even then, some MUAs have suggested that I start by simply asking for a kit fee to cover materials as this can test whether people are prepared to pay for my skills.  Anyone will use you when you're doing it for free, but once there is money involved they'll be much more picky.

I expect to be doing this for another few months yet, so I can get my experience up as well as get great variety in my portfolio.  I figure if I'm nervous about my skills going into a certain shoot, then I shouldn't be getting paid for it!  For example, I have organised a beauty shoot in a couple of weeks, and I've discussed some really avant garde looks with the photographer.  Every time I think about it I wonder 'geez, can I pull this off?' which to me says I need more experience in this genre before asking people to pay me money to do it.

I'm not so keen on Youtube videos, I just don't know realistically how much exposure you will get.  In Australia it doesn't have the super-massive-crazy following that it does elsewhere in the world, so I don't know how that would reflect in getting work.

I have got all bar two of my shoots and am in discussion for many more from Model Mayhem (one I found on Facebook and one I've organised myself using a friend who is a photographer and my sister and her friends as models).  I HIGHLY RECOMMEND that you join.  It's full of photographers, stylists, models etc. who are all just starting out and looking to work with you TFP.  I've started to list the type of images that I want in my port, then I specifically look for that type of work.  For instance I did a shoot that had lots of smokey eyes and sexy looks, so I've organised a shoot for more 'clean' beauty looks and some brightly coloured avant garde looks.  I'm having to turn offers of work away (because I'm still working full time, so have limited availability).

PM me if you want any more info.  And if you join MM then look me up!
Best of luck


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey counterobsess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my first TFP went pretty well! When I got there I was sooo nervous but after a bit I relaxed. Although my foundation really didn't want to co-operate with me and I was getting really worried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up doing three different looks - a smokey eye look (found inspiration from Vogue), then a "I've just been crying and my makeup is all smudged" look (to put it nicely lol), and the third one was just a clean nude kind of look.

ohhh I so want to join MM. I need a few more pics though. As soon as I get these ones above I think I will join up. I will try and see if I can find you.

I know i shouldn't be impatient, I guess I'm just excited, which is a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it's just I'm spending all my money stocking my kit (which is so fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I can't wait to start getting out there more!

 You have made some really good points in your post which I am going to take away with me. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 23, 2009)

you're welcome! you truly will love connecting and learning with other people as well! I know I sure do! lol


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_ohhh I so want to join MM. I need a few more pics though. As soon as I get these ones above I think I will join up. I will try and see if I can find you.

I know i shouldn't be impatient, I guess I'm just excited, which is a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it's just I'm spending all my money stocking my kit (which is so fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I can't wait to start getting out there more!_

 
No way!  Do it now!!  I used four photos that I took of people in class, terrible quality (mmm, white walls and bright fluros... nice!) but it was still enough to get me on the site.  And then you get access to SO many opportunities on there!

Once you get some pics from your first shoot (and any other makeups you've done on friends etc) get a profile!  I'm on there, so when you do come and add me as a friend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  then if I hear of any work that I can't do I'm more than happy to pass it your way.  I've had to say no to two shoots this week alone because I'm booked every weekend for the next four weeks!

But I'm at a similar stage to you - I've paid the money, I've got the kit, I want to get some money from this!  But just remember that if you have a crap port, then the people who you show it to will remember you for that.  You may not get a second chance to show them an improved port.  Take the time, get some amazing images, then show them to anyone who will listen!!

And enjoy the process, not just the outcome - I did a shoot today that I walked away from saying 'yeah, I TOTALLY nailed that!!'  The photographer was easy to work with, the model was beautiful, and everything came together so effortlessly.  And it's the most amazing feeling.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the info!

I've been wanting to get into freelancing and have been building up a portfolio of looks I've done for family/friends. It's so rewarding to have someone walk away from you totally happy with your work!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah as soon as I get these shots from the photographer I am getting an account. Just don't want to do it now since some pics I have I'm not really happy with. The ones I am, it's not enough for an account. Photographer msged me to say the photos shouldn't be too far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will definitely add you once I'm on there. I did some searching yesterday and ended up finding your profile. Nice work! Love your main pic you have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow that is awesome you are getting so much work!!!!

VeXedPiNk - Yes it is an amazing feeling. When I did my TFP last weekend, the photographer was happy with my work, but there was one look I did he just totally loved and gave me heaps of complements on it!


----------

